# Sunday Special-Opening lines



## luckytrim (Jan 12, 2020)

Sunday Special-Opening lines 

I give you the opening line of a book, and you name the  book..... The list of answers (scrambled, of course) is at the end of the 20  quotes, if you need to try to pair them up, but some of you may want to try  without looking at the choices Beware! there are 23 choices, but only 20 opening  lines..................  

1. "Amerigo Bonasera sat in New York Criminal Court  number3 and waited for justice; vengeance on the men who had so cruelly hurt his  daughter, who had tried to dishonor her." 

2. "Alice was beginning to get very tired of sitting by  her sister on the bank, and of having nothing to do;" 

3. "In the week before their departure for Arrakis, when  all the final scurrying about had reached a nearly unbearable frenzy, and old  crone came to visit the mother of the boy, Paul." 

4. "A squat gray building of only thirty-four stories."  

5. "Like the brief doomed flare of exploding suns that  registers dimly on blind men's eyes, the beginning of the horror passed almost  un-noticed; in the shriek of what followed, in fact, was forgotton and perhaps  not connected to the horror at all." 

6. "At half-past six on a Friday evening in January,  Lincoln International Airport was functioning, though with difficulty."  

7. "You will rejoice to hear that no disaster has  accompanied the commencement of an enterprise which you have regarded with such  evil forebodings." 

8. "You better not never tell nobody but God."  

9. "Christmas won't be Christmas without any presents,"  grumbled Jo, lying on the rug. 

10. "The village of Holcomb stands on the high wheat  plains of western Kansas, a lonesome area that other Kansans call "out there".  

11. "Call me Jonah." 

12. "His name was Gaal Dornick and he was just a country  boy who had never seen Trantor before." 

13. "It was Wang Lung's marriage day."  

14. "It was a bright cold day in April, and the clocks  were striking thirteen." 

15. "It was a pleasure to burn." 

16. "Where's Papa going with that axe?" said Fern to her  mother as they were setting the table for breakfast. 

17. "Whoever has made a voyage up the Hudson must  remember the Kaatskill mountains." 

18. "All children, except one, grow up."  

19. "The cold passed reluctantly from the earth, and the  retiring fogs revealed an army stretched out on the hills, resting."  

20. "3 May. Bisterlitz. Left Munich at 8:35 P.M., on 1st  May, arriving at Vienna early next morning; should have arrived at 6:46, but the  train was an hour late."   

"The Color Purple" --"Airport" --"Fahrenheit 451"  --"Peter Pan" --"Alice's Adventures in Wonderland"--"Little Women" --"The  Godfather" --"Charlotte's Web"--"The Da Vinci Code"--"Cat's Cradle"--"Brave New  World" -- “In Cold Blood"--"Roots"--"Dracula" --"The Good Earth" --"Red Badge of  Courage"-"The Exorcist"--"Rip Van Winkle" --"The Silence of the Lambs"--"Dune"  --"1984"-"Frankenstein"—"Foundation" ...............
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. "The Godfather" 
2. "Alice's Adventures in Wonderland"  
3. "Dune" 
4. "Brave New World" 
5. "The Exorcist" 
6. "Airport" 
7. "Frankenstein" 
8. "The Color Purple" 
9. "Little Women" 
10. "In Cold Blood" 
11. "Cat's Cradle" 
12. "Foundation" 
13. "The Good Earth" 
14. "1984" 
15. "Fahrenheit 451" 
16. "Charlotte's Web" 
17. "Rip Van Winkle" 
18. "Peter Pan" 
19. "Red Badge of Courage" 
20. "Dracula"


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 12, 2020)

1 "The Color Purple" --
2 "Airport" --
3 "Fahrenheit 451" --
4 "Peter Pan" --
5 "Alice's Adventures in Wonderland"--
6 "Little Women" --
7 "The Godfather" --
8 "Charlotte's Web"--
9 "The Da Vinci Code"--
10 "Cat's Cradle"--
11 "Brave New World" -- 
12 “In Cold Blood"--
13 "Roots"--
14 "Dracula" --
15 "The Good Earth" --
16 "Red Badge of Courage"-
17 "The Exorcist"--
18 "Rip Van Winkle" --
19 "The Silence of the Lambs"--
20 "Dune" --
21 "1984"-
22 "Frankenstein"—
23 "Foundation"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2020)

15/20, not too bad.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 12, 2020)

Thank you,  that was a lot of fun. We got 12 right.


----------

